# Something very worthwhile to do



## beach (Dec 3, 2009)

> A request to brighten a little boy's day.I have attached a link to Caring Bridge regarding a brave young boy, Peyton Ricker 7 yoa
> 
> who is suffering from an inoperable brain tumor. We made him an honorary
> 
> ...


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 3, 2009)

Re: Something very worthwhile to do

Beach:

Consider it done, will go out to Michigan and Florida PFF's in the morning and I'll add brother Peyton to my prayer list tonight.  Thanks for sharring.


----------



## beach (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: Something very worthwhile to do

Thanks FMB!!!


----------



## beach (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: Something very worthwhile to do

"Thank you to all who sent gifts and notes to Peyton Ricker.  He has gone home..

It is with a heavy heart that I tell you our little honorary brother

firefighter Peyton Ricker lost his fight with brain cancer this morning

and is now watching over us as a firefighter angel.

Thanks to all of you that passed on his information and who sent gifts,

words of hope and wisdom and most of all your prayers to Peyton and his

family.

Please keep his family in your prayers as God welcomes Peyton home.

God bless all of you!

http://www.rjricker.blogspot.com/

Randy Crim

Fire Marshal

Lake Jackson, Texas"


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: Something very worthwhile to do

Beach,

Learned this morning when I logged on.  God has one very courageous little FF in his platoon now and I will continue to pray for his family’s strength.  It was really sad news this morning.


----------



## jpranch (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: Something very worthwhile to do

Amen.... Truely, Truely


----------

